# I am new here!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome! i was originally from the HorseChannel forums as well and left because its gettingway to crazy over there. there Admin is rediculous. you will deffinitly love this forum it is way friendlier then HC.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i rember your picture!! i sure hope it is better!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

have fun posting!!!! glad to have you!!!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

thank you!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hay "stranger"


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 
have fun


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. Nice to meet you, and have fun posting


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Ever one is so nice here and lots of people from HC too. i will be posting alot of ? so be ready!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

